# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Ray Fearon - aka Kevin's mechanic Nathan Harding

## Emmak2005

Was just reading up on the actor as he featured in yesterdays episode of Corrie - and it says that he is married to Jane Gurnett, who played Kate Russell in Crosrroads. And that's not all, his age really surprised me. He's 38. I thought more along the lines of in his mid to late 20's. And he also has a child with her, conceived as a test tube baby.

----------


## Debs

38!! he dosent look that old

----------


## CrazyLea

he looks bout 10 years younger than that lol

----------


## phils little sister

he's looking mighty fine for 38  :Cheer:

----------


## Abi

38??? wow, you wouldn't have guessed!

----------


## Chris_2k11

38!?   :EEK!:  No way!

----------


## Treacle

I knew he was 38 but appearences suggest he's only in his twenties...

----------


## Johnny Allen

He's the only thing worth watching on corrie at the moment

----------


## Emmak2005

Well here's a pic of him chatting to Maria in the rovers this Friday. See what you think.

 Ray Fearon (aka Nathan)



Ray's real-life wife.

----------


## Treacle

He does have a certain edge about him. Yummy!  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Allen

I can't see those two suiting at all, he's better suited to me.

----------


## eastenders mad

wow he does look young than 38

----------


## Treacle

I wouldn't say no  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jade

38!!! Wow he's looking good!!!

----------


## Treacle

He's very good looking jude. He's my one and only reason for tuning into the ailing ITV1 soap at present.

----------

